# Google Android



## Braders (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi there

Not being a computer savy individual, i was interested to here opinions as too whether this is a potential rival to Windows on PC and therefore will Adobe have to develop for it?

And, yes it seems to come from Linux.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/'/c6f6df28-4f74-11de-a692-''144feabdc'.html


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2009)

I would assume it'll be many years before Adobe start supporting it, even if it does take off.  They don't develop for Linux, and that's been around for a long time.  There's just not enough of a market share to make it commercially viable.


----------



## breyman (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree with Victoria. Currently, and in the forseeable future, Android doesn't command enough of the the desktop market to develop too. As she mentioned, Linux has been around a while and commands a much larger following but doesn't have any notable apps on it (except runtime stuff like Flash Player, Reader and AIR).

It is an interesting OS in the mobile market, though. It will be interesting to see how the Flash player progresses on it over time.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 3, 2009)

And you need to get good color management support on Linux first or Lightroom is useless. Try to find a colorimeter or spectrophotometer with Linux software... :roll:


----------



## Braders (Jun 3, 2009)

And, these seem to point to the age old arguments. i think if you read more closely, you will Linuz may emerge yet as a player, and Adobe will have no choice.IMHO


----------

